# Schwinn Aerocycle



## ninolecoast (Apr 14, 2018)

Looking for a complete Schwinn Aerocycle to purchase. Looking for one that's in good condition.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2018)

ninolecoast said:


> Looking for a complete Schwinn Aerocycle to purchase. Looking for one that's in good condition.




C.A.B.E. member *justin9* has one which is as complete and original as you are ever going to find.
He’s been trying to get together with his family to settle on a price and afterwards will let us know.

Something to keep in mind....

*1.Patience is a Virtue!*

*2. Make $ure your pockets are deep!*

*Good Luck!*


----------



## ninolecoast (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank You.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 15, 2018)

ninolecoast said:


> Looking for a complete Schwinn Aerocycle to purchase. Looking for one that's in good condition.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 15, 2018)

you fill these with gold dust and then go talk to Justin!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 15, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 788770








*Nice deep pockets.... they'll do just fine!



This might come in handy! 


 *


----------



## ninolecoast (Apr 16, 2018)

2jakes said:


> C.A.B.E. member *justin9* has one which is as complete and original as you are ever going to find.
> He’s been trying to get together with his family to settle on a price and afterwards will let us know.
> 
> Something to keep in mind....
> ...




Thanks this looks more like what I would like. They're only original once.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 2, 2018)

Please let me know if you decide to sell your bike.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jchicago (Jun 4, 2018)

Here's your chance. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-aerocycle.132433/


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow how exciting. If the seller and bike are real and there's assurances that the bike can be delivered I'm in. Set a realistic price. 18K isn't realistic. 7,500 is. Need more photo's of the front & back of the bike for cracked glass / reflector and inside of tank for rust damage. Been burned before on a deal like this.


----------



## jchicago (Jun 5, 2018)

Sounds like she’s already had multiple offers for $10k.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 5, 2018)

Well money does talk. I can produce cash during normal business hours if this deal can be "secure" and delivery of bike assured.


----------



## jchicago (Jun 5, 2018)

Better message the original poster “Val” on the thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 7, 2018)

......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> ......



The story of my life


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 22, 2019)

Aerocycle


----------

